# NEED HELP WITH



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

I HAVE 2 SNAKES ONE IS AN ALBINO CAL. KINGSNAKE IN A 20LONG FOR NOW AND I ALSO HAVE A BABY BALL PYTHON IN A 20LONG AND I WAS WONDERING IF I COULD ADD ANY OTHER SNAKES IN WITH MY BALL PYTHON IF SO WHAT. AND IS THERE ANY I COULD ADD IN WITH MY KINGSNKAE HE IS AGRESSIVE AND I DONT THINK I CAN BECAUSE THEY EAT OTHER SNAKES IF SO LET ME KNOW.THANKS


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

caps dude, people think you are yelling

from what i have learned here, you should keep snakes to themselves, DONT add anything with your kingsnake for sure, as for the ball python i wouldnt add anything ether becauase you cant be sure if they are both eating, or pooping. just not a good idea

so i would just stick with the snakes you have now and if you want more then go out and get some more tanks


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i just back from my lfs and they said that i could add another snake as long as it is the same size because that is what they do there they have ball pythons in with red tail boas and also have burmese pythons in there to all i have to do is make sure they are about the same size.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> i just back from my lfs and they said that i could add another snake as long as it is the same size because that is what they do there they have ball pythons in with red tail boas and also have burmese pythons in there to all i have to do is make sure they are about the same size.


 i really dont find that accepitable for the care of snakes

sure maybe you could have another ball python in with your if they were the same size, but i advise against it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey not to sound mean or anything but don't listen to local fish stores they don't know sh*t!!!







My LFS told me I could keep 4 RED BELLY PIRANHA in a 40 gallon long for life. HAHAHA is that true. No. Keep one snakle per cage unless the cage is so big either snakes rarely meet. And that is a uncommon cage so 1 snake per cage.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would never house them together and this issue was disscussed in depth somewhere else on another thread, and I am sure on of our more computoliterate members can paste a link in here somewhere to it...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Hey not to sound mean or anything but don't listen to local fish stores they don't know sh*t!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, it is rare to find a wise pet store employee!!! Way to go Lu with the good advice.

The only snakes I keep together are my adult pair of boas. To be honest even this is biting me in the rear. They're both fasting for some reason and I can't remember who ate last/pooped last/etc. Lu covered it well.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

would a red tail boa be ok with my ball python for a week so i can set up another tank for the red tail boa or should i just wait until it is all set up then buy it.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

id wait, better safe man


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I wouldn't recomend it. It might work but It's just not worth the risk.

Think this is the thread you were looking for http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=42330


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

One of the problems that comes with housing snakes together is feeding. I have SEEN two boas grab the same rat........its not pretty. If neither of the snakes lets go someone is going to get scarred, either one of the snakes or the keeper. 
Also "most" ball pythons tend to be very shy animals and the presense of another snake may put your snake off feed. This can be VERY frustrating.
Do yourself a favor and dont put another snake in the enclosure with him.


----------

